# What's his breed?



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

I think its a brahma and i bought him from a man who says he's a brahma but he looks so light-weight and not so big as regular brahmas.

He's 9-10 months old and growing slowly.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Didn't you post that one before? It appears to be a Brahma. They get tall the first year, then put on weight the next. So don't worry about his size now.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks like a partridge Cochin to me.Brahmas don't have feathered feet,just legs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The bird is a year old, at this point the legs should not look like those of a young horse so that's the look he's going to keep. He's a mix of something.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Mixed breed.


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Didn't you post that one before? It appears to be a Brahma. They get tall the first year, then put on weight the next. So don't worry about his size now.


Yeah but after watching aome videos of young brahma cockerels i thought he cant be purebred. Well it doesnt matter his breed, because he's my baby and im gonna love him no mattee what but i also have a facination about genetics and mixes.


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

robin416 said:


> The bird is a year old, at this point the legs should not look like those of a young horse so that's the look he's going to keep. He's a mix of something.


So the man was lying, i think he still has some big breed in it because he's tall as my dog (45-50cm weight)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The man wasn't correct about breed but he was probably correct about age. At the age you're guessing at the look of legginess should be gone. Those long legs make me think there is some game bird in there.


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

robin416 said:


> The man wasn't correct about breed but he was probably correct about age. At the age you're guessing at the look of legginess should be gone. Those long legs make me think there is some game bird in there.


I got him when he was about just few weeks old. He was a yellow fluffy chick with one or two tiny wing feather. And assume he's 9-10 months old. He started to crow only few weeks ago and he keeps challenging my dog and my feet  he was biting but he started to calm down with some patience..

Is he going to keep growing or he's at his maximum size you think?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think he's going to get bigger but he will continue to fill out.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think he's beautiful!


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

robin416 said:


> I don't think he's going to get bigger but he will continue to fill out.


Right, because he got fluffier over the time


----------

